# Fox RC4?! (Rear shock)



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen this? 
RC4


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice. I wonder whose World's stripes those are.

EDIT: nvm, Rachel Atherton's.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah. But they're only doing like 200 of them for the first year. 

It was around during eurobike


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

the look is damn nice, they have new fork too..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

William42 said:


> yeah. But they're only doing like 200 of them for the first year.
> 
> It was around during eurobike


Indeed


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Nice. I wonder whose World's stripes those are.
> 
> EDIT: nvm, Rachel Atherton's.


Or Gee Atherton's...

Looks like you still need a shock pump... Bah!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

the rc4 shock alows for some thing like 10 times more oil flow! so its going to be a great shock for who ever gets there hands on them!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> the rc4 shock alows for some thing like 10 times more oil flow! so its going to be a great shock for who ever gets there hands on them!


yah its huge, looks like clearance will be an issue for most bikes, but if you can run em...

"stoked" only begins to describe it


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

William42 said:


> yah its huge, looks like clearance will be an issue for most bikes, but if you can run em...
> 
> "stoked" only begins to describe it


yep i think uve 'hit on its head'! must be an amzaing shock to rock


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody got an idea on price?


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

a gazillion dollars... just because it's "World Cup" publicity... 
oh wait... this isn't Specialized.. nevermind..


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, funny


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

William42 said:


> yeah. But they're only doing like 200 of them for the first year.
> 
> It was around during eurobike


Screw fox and their "200 shocks". You can buy an avalanche right now. If they got something better, they should bring it too the market. I think it's BS to try and entice people by making them feel exclusive as they are 1 out of only 200 people to own one. You can get an avalanche or CCDB right now. I don't know about the CCDB as much, but the avalanche as far more oil flow than a regular fox, bigger diameter piston, no "propedal" air pressure BS, high/low compression, etc.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just wish Fox would quit screwing around and make a 180mm single crown fork to compete w/ the 66s and Totems. I love my 36Van, but I'm moving away from Fox because they don't have anything to fill the gap between the 36 and the 40, and I'm putting a 180mm fork on my new ride.

--Ben


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

venom600 said:


> I'm moving away from Fox because they don't have anything to fill the gap between the 36 and the 40.


a 38


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Screw fox and their "200 shocks". You can buy an avalanche right now. If they got something better, they should bring it too the market. I think it's BS to try and entice people by making them feel exclusive as they are 1 out of only 200 people to own one. You can get an avalanche or CCDB right now. I don't know about the CCDB as much, but the avalanche as far more oil flow than a regular fox, bigger diameter piston, no "propedal" air pressure BS, high/low compression, etc.


Agree. If they're finally going to step up to the plate and try to compete with the likes of Avalanche, the CCDB, and arguably even the Roco, they need to do it for real. None of this exclusive BS. If they can make a product that competes with the best of what's out there, I'll take a look. If they're going to make something new and shiny and barely produce it, I'm really not interested.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> a 38


lol.....as long as it's got 180mm of travel, then yes.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Screw fox and their "200 shocks". You can buy an avalanche right now. If they got something better, they should bring it too the market. I think it's BS to try and entice people by making them feel exclusive as they are 1 out of only 200 people to own one. You can get an avalanche or CCDB right now. I don't know about the CCDB as much, but the avalanche as far more oil flow than a regular fox, bigger diameter piston, no "propedal" air pressure BS, high/low compression, etc.


There probably doing so to make a test market and get real rider feed back on it before they make a whole line of them....You're looking at it from the wrong perspective.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> There probably doing so to make a test market and get real rider feed back on it before they make a whole line of them....You're looking at it from the wrong perspective.


True, but avalanche has been making a far superior product for 5+ years, it took this long for fox to finally make something of this class and there are only 200 units? I can't believe that fox's R&D is so poor that it takes that long and is then produced in such low numbers. Maybe it is their "conservative" approach, but it's way too conservative IMO when there have been such better products on the market for so long.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> There probably doing so to make a test market and get real rider feed back on it before they make a whole line of them....You're looking at it from the wrong perspective.


Fox uses teams and sponsored athletes to test future product, it would be a very unlikley move to test the market with something like this. The great success of the CCDB is all the proof needed to show that there is a market for this stuff.

I think Fox is just trying to create some hype about the new rear shock and nothing else. Stupid move if you ask me. If the product is really good the customer satifaction will sell additional units.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Screw fox and their "200 shocks". You can buy an avalanche right now. If they got something better, they should bring it too the market. I think it's BS to try and entice people by making them feel exclusive as they are 1 out of only 200 people to own one. You can get an avalanche or CCDB right now. I don't know about the CCDB as much, but the avalanche as far more oil flow than a regular fox, bigger diameter piston, no "propedal" air pressure BS, high/low compression, etc.


true, I would love to give an avalanche a try. The adjustability of my ccdb is truely amazing. I finally nailed my settings, and suddenly the back end of the bike just felt kind of dead, it tracked amazingly though. My one complaint is it gets kind of overwhelmed in 30mph + stuff over rocks , but it handles it pretty reasonably. I'd love to see how an avalanche would compare, but sadly I just don't have the money for two extremely expensive shocks. Everything else about it is butter. I'll be interested to see how this shock does though, that piggy back looks gigantic, I'm betting it can push ALOT of oil.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

venom600 said:


> lol.....as long as it's got 180mm of travel, then yes.


Amen! F--KIN WAKE UP FOX!!! Where's the 66/Totem killer? :madman:


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

1）My next fork for my 8inch travel bike WON'T be a fox because they are ***** overpriced....bottomline.

2)My next rear shock WONT be a DHX 5/4/3/6/WATEVER because they are ***** overpriced and under performs.

ONE word for FOX, resting on your laurels(past tense) takes you no-where.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

AznRider said:


> 1）My next fork for my 8inch travel bike WON'T be a fox because they are ***** overpriced....bottomline.
> 
> 2)My next rear shock WONT be a DHX 5/4/3/6/WATEVER because they are ***** overpriced and under performs.
> 
> ONE word for FOX, resting on your laurels(past tense) takes you no-where.


 yeah well boxxers and 888 suck so go suck a dick


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> yeah well boxxers and 888 sucks so go suck a dick


LOL!!!!

It takes a lot to make me actually laugh while reading all the nonsense on this forum but that is just funny


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

AznRider said:


> 2)My next rear shock WONT be a DHX 5/4/3/6/WATEVER because they are ***** overpriced and under performs.
> .


How is the DHX 5.0 overpriced? it's always the cheapest option on most bikes.. not saying i'm fan of the dhx5, but I don't get your arguement..


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

cane creek double barrel. nuff said


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

azonicrider188a said:


> cane creek double barrel. nuff said


Hi. My name is will, I have a cane creek double barrel, and I disagree with this statement.

Tell me azonic rider, do you have a ccdb?

It offers great tuning options, its a great shock, but it is not "the end all of shocks"


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

AznRider said:


> 1）My next fork for my 8inch travel bike WON'T be a fox because they are ***** overpriced....bottomline.
> 
> 2)My next rear shock WONT be a DHX 5/4/3/6/WATEVER because they are ***** overpriced and under performs.
> 
> ONE word for FOX, resting on your laurels(past tense) takes you no-where.


so tell use what fork and shock are you running? as far to my knolage pretty much every rider in the WC is running dhx5.0 
so what are you running if not fox?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I run a 2006 Boxxer team and a CCDB and I am faster than all of you. 

The Fox DHX is a turd, anything manipoo has produced is poop, Marzocchi's are full of pizza grease and italian pubes, the Vivid falls apart and the Avy is also cool like the CCDB. 

Sam Hill borrowed my Boxxer for his last race cuz it is the Dog's nuts.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

boogenman said:


> I run a 2006 Boxxer team and a CCDB and I am faster than all of you.
> 
> The Fox DHX is a turd, anything manipoo has produced is poop, Marzocchi's are full of pizza grease and italian pubes, the Vivid falls apart and the Avy is also cool like the CCDB.
> 
> Sam Hill borrowed my Boxxer for his last race cuz it is the Dog's nuts.


Classy :thumbsup: .


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

suspension naming is starting to go down the road of shavers 

rc, rc2, rc3 , and now rc4, come on, can't they think of anything more original, not long now before marzocchi dubbs somthing the rc5  do they really think we will buy it because its a higher number.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Flystagg said:


> suspension naming is starting to go down the road of shavers
> 
> rc, rc2, rc3 , and now rc4, come on, can't they think of anything more original, not long now before marzocchi dubbs somthing the rc5  do they really think we will buy it because its a higher number.


Enter: The Mach 14

"The first blade gives you a close smooth shave,
and then the 2nd blade gives you an even closer shave,
then the 3rd blade comes along for an even closer shave,
just when you thought it was enough, the 4th blade comes by,
then yet another blade gives you an even closer shave,
and the 6th blade comes along for an even closer and smoother shave,
......."


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Enter: The Mach 14
> 
> "The first blade gives you a close smooth shave,
> and then the 2nd blade gives you an even closer shave,
> ...


then the 7th blade comes in... 
then the 8th blade comes in... 
then the 9th blade comes in... 
then the 10th blade comes in... 
then the 11th blade comes in... 
then the 12th blade comes in... 
then the 13th blade comes in... 
then the 14th blade comes in...

hence... Mach 14... 14 blades... nuff said...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

"Why not just make 10 louder?"..."But these go to 11"


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

AznRider said:


> 1）My next fork for my 8inch travel bike WON'T be a fox because they are ***** overpriced....bottomline.
> 
> 2)My next rear shock WONT be a DHX 5/4/3/6/WATEVER because they are ***** overpriced and under performs.
> 
> ONE word for FOX, resting on your laurels(past tense) takes you no-where.


your for sure french...that expression is pure ``quebeçois


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> "Why not just make 10 louder?"..."But these go to 11"


We definitely need more things that go to 11.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

boogenman said:


> I run a 2006 Boxxer team and a CCDB and I am faster than all of you.
> 
> The Fox DHX is a turd, anything manipoo has produced is poop, Marzocchi's are full of pizza grease and italian pubes, the Vivid falls apart and the Avy is also cool like the CCDB.
> 
> Sam Hill borrowed my Boxxer for his last race cuz it is the Dog's nuts.


erm have i missed some thing? as that was amind at aznrider


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

when will they add canti brake mounts?!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

misctwo said:


> when will they add canti brake mounts?!


to a rear shock? hopefully never


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> so tell use what fork and shock are you running? as far to my knolage pretty much every rider in the WC is running dhx5.0
> so what are you running if not fox?


Pretty much every rider in the WC runs a dhx5c doesnt mean its the end-all shock, i certainly dont see 'pretty' much everyone runnin a sunday or a V10 
Ok back to the topic, a Vivid 5.1 or a CCDB comes to mind comparing against a DHX5C. As for forks, white bros and Kowa are choices too.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

AznRider said:


> Pretty much every rider in the WC runs a dhx5c doesnt mean its the end-all shock, i certainly dont see 'pretty' much everyone runnin a sunday or a V10
> Ok back to the topic, a Vivid 5.1 or a CCDB comes to mind comparing against a DHX5C. As for forks, white bros and Kowa are choices too.


good choices at that....


----------

